# Name Me A Videogame Where...



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Simple idea, you pick a gaming related question, the next person to answer then asks one of their own. Let's start with something simple...

Name me a videogame where you use a boxing glove as a weapon?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Punch-Out.

Name me a video game where you chop up zombies with a chainsaw?


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Lollipop Chainsaw
> 
> Name a game where in a mini-game of sorts your team-mates help man the cannons and steer a sailing ship, while the other team of players is doing the same with their own.


Umm...yeah...something more general rather than specific games?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Lone Drifter said:


> Umm...yeah...something more general rather than specific games?


still im sure it is puzzle pirates

name me a game where light is a big feature


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> still im sure it is puzzle pirates
> 
> name me a game where light is a big feature


Alan Wake

Name me a game where it wants you to be truly evil.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Hatred
> 
> Name me a game involving puzzles, science and cake


Scooby Doo: Night of 100 Frights. You had me desperately thinking of a game with both science and cake lol.

Name a game with a really super annoying NPC?


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Star Wars Roleplayer 2: Opera

Name a game where you can eat a sandwich.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> Star Wars Roleplayer 2: Opera
> 
> Name a game where you can eat a sandwich.


It sounded more like RadRex was going for an early Mass Effect... but Deadly Premonition for the sandwich.

Name a game with a killer ****ing soundtrack(OST).


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Kiba said:


> It sounded more like RadRex was going for an early Mass Effect... but Deadly Premonition for the sandwich.
> 
> Name a game with a killer ****ing soundtrack(OST).


Silent Hill 3

Name me the game with the most overpowered weapon you can think of


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

The RYNO guns from Ratchet and Clank. Theyd shoot bullets, rockets, bombs and play classical music all at the same time! 

Name me a game that featured an animal as a weapon...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Does _Red Faction: Armageddon_ qualify, with its Unicorn Gun? :lol

Name a game where you can curse at your A.I. teammates and they'll actually react (kinda specific, I know.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Quake 3

Name me a game where your friend betrayed you.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'm trying to think of one where it happens early in the game to avoid spoilers. 

Half-Life (not sure if he is Gordons friend but, he is his co-worker).

Name a game where the main character has pink hair


----------



## fluke (Apr 1, 2014)

jumping the gun a bit here because i never actually finished the game...but i'm guessing kevin spacey from advanced warfare does the dirty somewhere along the line.

name me a game with '+' in the title


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Joe said:


> I'm trying to think of one where it happens early in the game to avoid spoilers.
> 
> Half-Life (not sure if he is Gordons friend but, he is his co-worker).
> 
> Name a game where the main character has pink hair


Final Fantasy XIII



fluke said:


> jumping the gun a bit here because i never actually finished the game...but i'm guessing kevin spacey from advanced warfare does the dirty somewhere along the line.
> 
> name me a game with '+' in the title


Wii Fit Plus I guess?

Name a game set in a real life city


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

fluke said:


> name me a game with '+' in the title


Street Fighter EX Plus

that counts, right? :b



MylesB93 said:


> Name a game set in a real life city


Watchdogs

*Name me a game where the main character has a bad memory.*


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Name me a video game (non rpg) where you play as a girl and you can have sex with a guy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> Name me a video game (non rpg) where you play as a girl and you can have sex with a guy.


Not much comes to mind. Can't remember it too well, and doubt it was that graphic but Heavy Rain.

Nevermind think you play as a male character during that bit it seems.

Or I guess any of The Sims games technically.

Name me a game where you play as a quadrupedal creature/animal.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Goat Simulator

Name a game where the primary enemies are demons or something similer.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Devil May Cry

Name a game where the two lead characters are siblings...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Double Dragon.

Name me a game where you can walk and fly.


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

super Mario 64

name me a game where you can consume alcohol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Original Deus EX

Name me a game where the main character contracts an incurable disease.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

FarCry 2...even though it wasn't the Maleria that killed him. Doesn't Solid Snake have something? Or Jack from Bioshock?

Name a game that features a level/stage set on a ship?


----------



## willowmore (Nov 28, 2014)

^ uhm, the Cruise Ship level in TH Pro Skater 3.

Name a (really old, classic) game in which you dwindle through hallways and should not bump into ghosts (which look more like floating jelly mounds, honestly).
Ooh, I made it really easy.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Pacman!

Name a game where there is an ice themed level?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> *Name me a game where the main character has a bad memory.*


 Remember Me



Aribeth said:


> Name me a video game (non rpg) where you play as a girl and you can have sex with a guy.


 Persephone was so, so close. Same game makers, but Beyond: Two Souls you have a choice of sleeping with someone or not.



willowmore said:


> Name a (really old, classic) game in which you dwindle through hallways and should not bump into ghosts (which look more like floating jelly mounds, honestly).
> Ooh, I made it really easy.


 You're going for something specific, I feel, but that's quite a few dungeon crawlers. I'm choosing Swords and Serpents.

Name me a video game where your anthropomorphic and you're a police officer.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

@JustThisGuy Dude you're skipping questions, reel them in smart ***


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lone Drifter said:


> FarCry 2...even though it wasn't the Maleria that killed him. Doesn't Solid Snake have something? Or Jack from Bioshock?


Morrowind. 



JustThisGuy said:


> Name me a video game where your anthropomorphic and you're a police officer.


Sam and Max

Name me a videogame where there is no violence.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Gone Home!

Name me a movie tie in game, where the actual movie was too adult rated for the intended gamers?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lone Drifter said:


> Name a game where there is an ice themed level?


 Mega Man, the original. (Ice Man's Stages)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lone Drifter said:


> Gone Home!
> 
> Name me a movie tie in game, where the actual movie was too adult rated for the intended gamers?


Edit: Die Hard Trilogy was Rated M.

My answer is Bram Stoker's Dracula. Kind of a tie-in. It was for all ages, yet the movie was sex and violence; hard R.

Name me a game where you're dreaming your adventure.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Super Mario Bros 2

Name me a game where the last boss taunts you often.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

psychonauts!

name a game that was too long for its own good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Far Cry 3

Maybe it's just me, but by the end, when all the bases where mine and stuff was upgrade, i didn't care about the story anymore.


Name me a game where can use a katana.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Shadow Warrior

Name a game where you can kill kids.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bioshock.

Name me a game where you ride dragons into battle.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Syvalion

Name me a game where sneaking is very important.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Thief.

Name a game set in a real world location?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Assassin's Creed 2


Name me a game with a creepy little girl.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

F.E.A.R

Name me a game where the antagonist is more likeable than the player character


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

FarCry 4

Name me a game where you use a wrench as a weapon?


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Ratchet & Clank

Name a game with fully (or mostly) destructible environments.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Red Faction 1

Name me a game where you're more the bad guy than the hero.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Braid

Name a game that ends when you think you're no more than halfway through


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

GTA V

Name me a game that let's you do handstands


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Tomb Raider

Name me a game that you stopped playing for no particular reason.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

PC'S Freedom Force even though I loved it. 


Name me a game that you use a grappling hook.


----------



## Cloudsephiroth (Feb 9, 2015)

Bio shock infinite
Name me a game where the protagonist is actually evil.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dungeon Keeper. Or for a more recent game, Castlevania: Lords of Shadows.

Name me a game where you can upgrade some of your guns by finding scattered parts as you progress.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Mass Effect

Name me a game where you try to do good but end up making things even worse in the end.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Silent Hill 2

Name me a game where the themes are a goth-punk mixture of styles, architecture, and characters. (Not too tough, but thought I'd make it a little hard.)


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

Vampire: Bloodlines

Cracking little RPG, shame it never found much of an audience.
AHEM but I digress.
Name me a game that had iffy core mechanics, but had such a compelling world/story/somethingelse that you still HAD to play it to completion.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Vagrant Story

Name me a game where you can be a space pirate.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Star Citizen http://starcitizen.wikia.com/wiki/Piracy

Name me a game that was the last made game for an older generation console.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

FIFA: Road to World Cup 98, released june 17 1997 on Mega Drive. 

Name a game where you can hit somebody with a dildo.


----------



## Teapig91 (Dec 10, 2012)

Saints Row The Third. Too easy  

Name a video game that gave you an unforgettable moment of joy and put a big stupid grin on your face!


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

TALES from the Borderlands by telltale 

Name me a game where you ride a wolf (if such exists) if not than a game with a wolf in it


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

reaffected said:


> TALES from the Borderlands by telltale
> 
> Name me a game where you ride a wolf (if such exists) if not than a game with a wolf in it


WoW

name me a game with seasons that impact gameplay.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (obviously!)

Name me a game with an elaborate story but with no dialogue


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Journey

Name me a game where you are a god slayer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Breath of Fire 2

Name me a game where alcohol cures radiation.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

STALKER?

name me a game what's got rivers of blood in it


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

God of War: Chains of Olympus

Name me a game where your a spinoff of a sword and sorcery series and are also a knight yourself.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Castlevania - Lord of Shadows


name a game where you can destroy buildings.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Rampage World Tour






Name a game where, in the beginning of the game, your main character wakes up in bed


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Chrono Trigger. 

Name me a game(other than Contra) where you need to press Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start to get more lives.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

TMNT Turtles In Time

Name a game where you fight in an arena


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

Name me a game where you die if you touch water


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver (until defeating Rahab and eating his soul).

Name me a game that's still only exclusive to arcades (excluding emulators) and was based on a comic book character.


----------

